# TTTF and weeds to Chisholm Zoysia



## lostinclt (Dec 21, 2018)

First off, love this community. Have spent years reading and learning. Started transion from backyard TTTF to zoysia in December 2018.

Background: 
Purchased home about 2 years ago. Mix of TTTF, poa and other weeds in backyard along with random trees. Terrible drainage in areas. First things first: removed trees and addressed drainage issues with grading and large french drain.






-----------------------------------
Timing not the best as grading completed in December but wouldn't consider putting down any dormant sod, leaving break of about 4 months. Unfortunately, a poorly graded chunk of dirt only got worse. This required extra prep work by me before area was ready for sod in April, and even then I wasn't happy with the leveling. Oh well, ,guess that's what topdressing is for over the next 20 years.

I had lots of time to read NTEP trials, Unif of Florida studies, Texas A&M studies and TLF before finally deciding on a zoysia cultivar. Biggest concerns included partial shade in areas, clay soil, transition zone weather. Bought two DLI Lightscout 100 monitors and moved them around for a month in different conditions. Given it was winter the values were too low for any warm-season grass, but translated to 11-16 DLI minimum in summer based on a few studies. This ruled out any bermuda cultivar. Conversed with Dr. Meeks at Texas A&M about DALBG 1201 (hybrid texas/kentucky bluegrass) but couldn't find anyone on the east coast or southeast that was growing it. Most zoysias out except royal, zorro and palisades/chisholm. After wifey input, thin blade was nixed. Decided on palisades because there's more data than chisholm, although both hold up in transition zone. Soil test wasn't bad; appropriate amendments made. I've laid about 24 pallets of sod across 4 prior homes, but never more than 6 pallets at one time. Ordered 11 pallets for delivery first part of April. Instead of palisades the farm cut chisholm. Wasn't happy at the time but nothing I could do. Put it down myself in about 15 hours across 1.5 days. Last 4 hours done in absolute downpour. Swore off laying sode for the 5th time, although I know I'll do it again at some point.









-----------------------------------
Despite the torrential rain, it started to root. Had major issues with zoysia spot/fungus. Put down headway g, 2 weeks later hit with liquid propi, then another headway g 28 days after first. This got things under control as precipitation dried up and heat came on strong. Sod farm rec'd Confront 3/dimension early May, but given the sod was only down for 3 weeks at that time I skipped all fertilizer until late June 20-0-25 EXPO.







-----------------------------------
Bought a fiskars reel mower, set to 2" and started going to town. Obvious issues with washboarding given thick zoysia blade. I've already backlapped twice. I basically have to adjust the reel to bedknife difference every 2 weeks. Fiskars push reel cannot handle the abuse. Now in the market for GM1000 or 220E.

early june






late june before EXPO






mid-July after EXPO




-----------------------------------
Putting down 6-1-11 7%FE next week, fungicide in September and 0-0-7 prodiamine in October. Will scalp in February, topdress and hopefully have a GM1000 or 220e to start taking down to 1", possibly 0.75" depending on time/desire for using PGR. Issues with crabgrass from sodfarm have crept up. Unsure if I'll hit with quinclorac 75 sitting in my garage or just wait and control with pre-emergent going forward. Open to suggestions.

Thanks to everyone that contributes on TLF making it a fantastic repository of information.


----------



## lostinclt (Dec 21, 2018)

You'll note in some pics, especially the 2nd story overhead shot, a 600sqft area near the rear left of the yard connected by a small walking bridge. This is my shade experiment. Gets max 8DLI despite a high canopy; almost no direct sunlight when leaves are on the trees. Mowing at 3", minimal traffic, half-rate water and minimal fertilizer. Doing OK at this point except for areas with DLI 0-2.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Get one of those mowers, you'll have epic stripes! You're #winning


----------

